# do you pirate?



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2008)

just wondering about the users of gbatemp. thats all.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 9, 2008)

Game piracy?

Nintendo DS: I pirate more than I buy, but I STILL do buy.
Nintendo Wii: I have more bought games then pirated games, but I STILL do pirate.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 9, 2008)

ARRR matey!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I used to buy DS/GBA games, then I got my flashcarts.

I used to buy PC games until I got burnt by that Starforce virus....er....I mean "copy-protection".

I don't "buy" any of them anymore.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2008)

I have pirated about every game I ever played  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But when a game really satisfies me, like Mario Kart DS, I buy it.
Same for PC games. 
I have played the whole Call of Duty series illegally, and bought them all because I loved it.


----------



## paul1991 (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont have and wont get a wii modchip.
I own 20 DS games, but I pirate all my DS and GBA games now. 
I dont play computer games, but I have a burnt copy of the Neverhood.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 9, 2008)

I've pirated on the PS1 and the DS.
I have a lot more games for my PS2 and NGC though.

I buy more than I pirate.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 9, 2008)

Indeed.. I get more games on the Internet than I buy then.. I bought 2 games when I bought my DS.. and 3 Wii games when I bought it.. but I'm waiting for D2CPro to mod it.. 

I work with programming so I fell a little bad about it.. but the prices of games in Brazil are way too high! A new Wii game here is usually more than 200 bucks.. if the prices were reasonable I would buy all my games..


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 9, 2008)

official games vs not so official

0   vs.  ??? DS
13  vs. 30  Gamecube
15 vs. 0    GBA
??  vs. ??  PC  (but last few years alot of pirate, epic games I sitll buy


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm. If I look at how many decent games I own, and how many decent games I (in the hypothetical case I pirate of course cause I don't cause I'm a good law abiding citizen) pirated..I'd say it's about even. I'm not gonna count the crap games, cause seriously, noone deserves money for those period so I refuse to call that pirating. 

If nintendo would actually make this kind of crap affordable in europe like it is  in the states, makes every game available everywhere at the same time and stops the shovelware, I'd have no reason to download anything.


----------



## fischju (Feb 9, 2008)

Quick! Somebody vote for half and half so its 1 3 5 7 9!


----------



## TaMs (Feb 9, 2008)

Hm if i've modchip on some console i won't buy games for it. But if i don't have one i'll, buy games for it.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 9, 2008)

i buy the ones i like, as that are not many, i think i pirate more than i buy.


YARR.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 9, 2008)

PC: Buy to play online
DS: Pirate. I have 5 bought games, but I didn't personally buy them.
PSP: Pirate, buy games that were too big for mem stick ( I only had 1 gig, when I had a PSP)
GBA: buying all the way.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 9, 2008)

I have about 11 legit DS games, and about ~150 pirated.
I have over 20 real GBA games, and downloaded a little less than that
I have many PC games, and few pirated PC games
All legit 'cube, wii, ps2, and 360


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have mates
I don't have a ship
I don't have guns
I don't have cannons
I never say ahoy
I can't sail
I don't like fish for food
I don't like Johnny Depp
I don't like Orlando Bloom

But

I do like Keira Knightley

EDIT: I loved: The Secret of Monkey Island games


----------



## Corizzle (Feb 9, 2008)

Basically, I buy any game that I would have originally bought before a flash cart.  I only use my flash cart to try out obscure games, imports that would be impossible for me to get without paying an arm and a lag, and games I know will be crappy but still want to play them.  All of my console games are bought and I don't have a game worthy PC so not much there either

I buy a whole heck of a lot more then I pirate, probably 10-1 at least


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 9, 2008)

Consoles, as much as possible. PC, not really. Music/Videos, yes.
I haven't had the possibility of pirating games on consoles for that long though.
I got a GBA-only flashcart after the DS came out (before DSL) and that was the first time I had the chance to pirate games on a console, other than emulators.

By the time I got a DS flashcart, I already had 12 DS games, and I still have all of them, although I should sell them while I still can, I need the money


----------



## Triforce (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## azotyp (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 9, 2008)

I try to avoid. Hmm.. lets say half and half.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Feb 9, 2008)

I look at piracy like a test drive.

With the restrictions on returning games, and the increasingly low quality of many titles _(combined with misleading, overhyped advertisements)_ there's a situation where you can go to the store, spend 30~50$ on a game, get it home and realize within the first half hour that it's absolute garbage...but then you're screwed! You can't return it, all you can do is trade it in for store credit or hope to sell it to someone else.  In many cases it's like selling a lemon car.

Personally, I can honestly say that 90% of the games I pirate and try out, I absolutely hate, and would never play again. I toss them, and the game company is in no worse financial shape than if I'd borrowed the game from a friend... after all, if I borrowed it and hated it, I'd never buy it anyways.

BUT....if I LIKE the game... I almost ALWAYS end up buying it.  I want to support the industry and support companies that make good games.  

I miss the days of PSM demo discs, so you could try out a few minutes of a game and see if you were hooked BEFORE you spent money on it.


----------



## sonofx51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I like most people I know pirate more than I buy. It is too easy sometimes not too. I buy what I play repeatedly.


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 10, 2008)

I pirate more than i buy because i only pirate nds games so i buy all the nintendo wii, ps2 etc. games but i dont really buy those often.


----------



## golden (Feb 10, 2008)

Piracy is like drugs. You start; then you can't stop.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 10, 2008)

I only buy consoles if I know I can pirate with them


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I only buy consoles if I know I can pirate with them


Agree with you.
If PS3 can run rom, I'm sure it will get better sale.


----------



## enigmaindex (Feb 10, 2008)

PC: Bought=0 - Pirated=Around 100gig
NDS: I have bought one game for DS and 150+ pirated
GB: Bought teh Pokeymanz
GBA: Mainly emulated it, never really bought any.
N64: Bought shitloads maybe 50-60+, most notably SM64 and Zelda's
PS1: I chipped that myself and i never bought a game for this
PS2: Got it chipped after i bought 4-5 games
Wii: Bought 2-3 games havent touched the Wii in 5-6 months
PS3: Bought 5 or 6 games

Good thing this doesnt expand into Movies and Software haha.


----------



## Mars (Feb 11, 2008)

For DS I pirate about 50 games and I purchased just 5.
On my PS2 however, all my games are legit.
I pirate most PC games, although I do purchase some for online play.

All in all, I pirate more than i buy.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 12, 2008)

DS


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2008)

not that its going to surprise anyone but one of my chinese friends literally got no legit copy! not a single one!

now THATS hardcore.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 13, 2008)

I only do it with US PSP and DS games. I bought every console I have, and never "cracked" one open ever. Since almost all console games are worth the money. Now PC, I've only done it once... With this one H-game... >_>


----------



## shane1972 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I only make back ups in case the video shop copy gets broken he he.

Cheers


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 13, 2008)

Why is it called pirate and not ninja?  Everyone knows that ninjas are better than pirates.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only pira..ninja my DS games.  Everything else I buy.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Why is it called pirate and not ninja?Â Everyone knows that ninjas are better than pirates.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Pirates are better, for example, you cannot play a "ninjaed" NDS Rom.




Sounds *Dirtie  *


----------



## omatic (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to buy PSP games, then they started falling apart on me. I have 3 UMDs that are in pieces right now, so that's the end of UMD purchases.

I buy DS games, though.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it called pirate and not ninja?  Everyone knows that ninjas are better than pirates.
> ...



No you got it wrong, its referred to as a Jutsu'd NDS Rom. And yes i ninja some of my DS games but I occasionally buy them if they are really good (like P.W 1-3). And I often get DS games for my Birthday and at Christmas. So i say Half and Half. Ninja's FTW!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it called pirate and not ninja?Â Everyone knows that ninjas are better than pirates.Â
> ...



You can so play a ninjaed ROM, it's just been stolen from the government, cuz that's what ninjas do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I just knew VVoltz would reply, and debate over whether ninjas or pirates are better.  Go ninjas!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 14, 2008)

You are a pirate!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 14, 2008)

I only pirate games that come out first in US or JAP region's and work on PAL. For the rest I buy in stores.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 14, 2008)

Arr! Never with any console which require you to open up and install a modchip.


----------



## Issac (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd vote "others".

I Pirate games, yes. Do i like it? Then I buy it!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

maybe......


----------



## cubin' (Feb 14, 2008)

About half and half except with NDS games where I pirate most because of the generally low quality games.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

Where's the '' Used to pirate, but stopped because I realized it was morally wrong '' option?


----------



## xJonny (Feb 14, 2008)

Found out? T_T


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Found out? T_T



Reworded my post. Realized sounds a hell of a lot better.


----------



## amptor (Feb 14, 2008)

I, like Brakken, don't pirate a thing


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...


And I knew you would reply my reply! Pirate the World!


----------



## yus786 (Feb 15, 2008)

i pirate every single thing, the only time i ever bought a game was to sell and that was gta liberty city stories and lumines for the psp

i have also bought a game in a bundle which doesnt count as i got a wireless controller and forza motorsport 2 for £18 which was a deal and a half

i already had a backup of forza motorsport too though lolol

yus786


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

Steal games? Me? Never! 

The Feds are now off my case.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Feb 15, 2008)

pirate ds and psp, im gnna wlip my wii and my ps3 will always have legit games because it is too expensive to open and damage.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 15, 2008)

I would like to take this opportunity to state for the record that i have NEVER, EVER pirated a single game/cd/movie. I also have NEVER, EVER made a legitimate (?) backup copy of something I already own.

Also, I would like to point out that I have no internet access, and even if I did I don't own a personal computer.

I also have no arms, so wouldn't be able to use the keyboard....... on the pc........ that....... i.......don't even. have.

Also I have no eyes or ears, so games/cds/dvds are worthless to me.

In fact, what are these so called "games" you're talking about ?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...



Lol, just wait like 2 years, the PS3 will half its price it is now, and people will mod it like crazy.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Masta_mind257 @ Feb 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > pirate ds and psp, im gnna wlip my wii and my ps3 will always have legit games because it is too expensive to open and damage.
> ...



Not sure HALF the price but at least $350


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 16, 2008)

YOU ARE A PIRATE

lol ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i pirate more than i buy ..
i buy few game if i want 
but damn .. i can get my games at any time


----------



## Flozem (Feb 16, 2008)

More than I buy - hey my resources ARE limited and I'm not paying 30 Euros for each new game that might be good. I'll only buy a game when I think it's something the DS is seriously lacking; thinking of FPS or RTS games of which I've seen a scarce few good games.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 16, 2008)

So far, yes. But I did buy 4 games from gamestop.... I already sold one of them...


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes.
All PC games I pirate.
DS games I pirate but buy all of the ones I like.
PSP games are the same as the DS way.
Wii - No.
PS2 - No.
GameCube - No.
GameBoy/Advance - Advance only.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 16, 2008)

In the n64 era I bought every game released, but they got stole.  That's when I turned to pirating.
Movies - Yes
Music - Yes
Software - Yes
Wii - Yes ...I buy all A+ titles regardless of their Party status
DS - Yes...Same as Wii
PS2 - Yes ...just got it with 2x Memor32, don't feel like buying games.
GBA - Yes...I have the entire collection.


----------



## Scorned (Feb 16, 2008)

Pirate any chance i can.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 16, 2008)

the only three non-arred games I legitimately acquired in the last little more than a year are by Nintendo.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 19, 2008)

i bloody well do.


----------



## Regiiko (Feb 20, 2008)

What are game CDs? Never seen them in my life before!

*cuddles external HDD*


----------



## philthy (Feb 20, 2008)

The only games I've bought within the past year are Wii games b/c I haven't modded the system yet.


----------



## Errisper (Feb 22, 2008)

I stopped buying games as soon as I found out about modchips.


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 23, 2008)

I pirate. I don't try and justify it. Hell, I'm not selling it or anything, and a lot of the games I dl I wouldn't buy anyways.

Whatever, I say.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure everyone who browses GBAtemp pirates. xD


----------



## Ice Cold (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I'm sure the majority of us pirate, considering this is what this forum is all about...

But yeah, I bought 3 games before getting my TT.


----------



## wiithepeople (Feb 26, 2008)

GBA: bought all (7 I think)

GC: bought all (7 too I think)

DS: bought 2 games (NSMB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , MKDS) then found out about flashcarts and pirated 25-30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wii: bought all (5 games if you count Link's Crossbow Training and Wii Sports, which came with the console), hope to pirate soon if a backup loader comes from the Zelda hack


----------



## techforumz (Mar 15, 2008)

Why would I put this on the internet? I think we all know about how much I might pirate, if I pirated... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The US has transformed to the Internet Nazis of America, so I can't really say anything. And you thought we had freedom of speech!


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 15, 2008)

I have complete collections of many ROMs (somewhere around 1.5TB so far) but I buy all I play, unless its Sony. Though I will buy the odd game I would play when I get a PS3.
I do own a fair few PC games as well.


----------

